# Audacity .CAF-Dateien öffnen



## User123 (19. Oktober 2010)

*Problem mit Format*

Hallo an alle,
Hab eine kleine Frage. Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. 

Ich habe eine CAF-Audiodatei und würde sie gerne zu einem anderen Dateiformat umwandeln. Ich habe schon in verschiedenen Youtube-Videos gesehen, dass das mit Audacity möglich ist. Leider habe ich alles schon versucht. Audacity will die CAF-Dateien einfach nicht annehmen. Weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte? Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ihr mir eine andere möglichkeit zeigen würdet mit der ich die Datei umwandeln kann. 

Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.
Eric


----------



## bokay (29. Oktober 2010)

Möglicherweise hilft es die Dateiendung einfach in .AIFF zu ändern...


----------

